# Any Tips on Catching Sun Bass in Escambia River?



## JasonL

Hey guys, I've been going out around 6am on Saturday's to the Escambia river with some sucess on black bass, however, it looks like sun bass have been showing all kinds of action at the surface chasing bait fish at that time. We caught a few on some small lures a couple weeks back, but I was hoping anyone could shed some light on what really works for sun bass up there.


----------



## JasonL

I wasn't sure what kind of fish this was at the time because i've never caught one, but I've been told this is a sun bass:


----------



## CatHunter

its a hybrid striper, The striped bass hybrid is a cross between a male white bass and a female striped bass.
The NMF have been stocking then every other year for some time now.
If want to catch some nice ones and even some stripers over 5lbs some topping 10lbs fish at night late at night around 1-2am fish the deepest bends you can find preferably 30-40 feet deep with a cork and a live shrimp about 6 feet under the cork with a glow stick on your cork and a decent wait to keep your bait below the surface, it wont be fast action but you will get some nice ones. 
If you don't get one in a hour or so move on to another bend until you find the schools..:thumbsup: 
But if u want to keep targeting the smaller ones your in the right place, right were the two rivers dump out by the power plant white river and escambia meets, use a small spinning reel these things are smart LITE LINE is key ultra lite tackle 4-6lbs test with WHITE inline spinners Chrome yuzuri lures


----------



## JasonL

Thanks for the info catfishhunter. I will give it a try. I thought they looked a lot like a small striper.


----------



## tabasco40

Striped bass will typically hit any fast and/or flashy baits that you would use for largemouth (rat-l-traps, spinners, grubs, topwater, etc.). Not sure how to find these fish specifically--I usually catch them by accident while bass fishing. Very fun fish to catch though.


----------



## FishingMedic

always had my best luck on them with a small white grub with a mister twister type tail. The small 1" with a red leadhead is deadly:thumbsup:


----------



## Bbagwell

seeing this makes me anxious for the striper run in October...


----------



## TexasFisherman

We call then sand bass back home, like they said above you can catch a mess of them on anything shiny. I like to use a KastMaster, they are pretty good eatin if youcan get enough of them


----------



## tabasco40

what are the best places to catch striper when they run bagwell?


----------

